# Hydrosilex Recharge - First use and first impressions.



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I had the Hydrosilex Recharge delivered a couple of weeks ago, and today was really the first chance that I have had to try it out.










There are two ways to apply it.

1. Wet - Wash the car, then spray over the panel and use either a hose or pressure washer to rinse the panel off.

2. Dry - Spray onto the panel spread with a microfibre cloth, then buff with 
a clean microfibre cloth.

I just did the bonnet, as there was some bird muck etching that needed to be removed.

The car was washed and the bonnet clayed with AM Details clay, which is my favourite clay to use.

Then I used a Rupes white foam pad with Sonax Perfect Finish to remove the bird muck etching, leaving the panel looking pretty good.

Obligatory reflection shot.










I did a wipe down with Gyeon Prep ready for the Hydrosilex Recharge.

Now, I used the dry method of application, as the car was already clean and dry. It went on fine, and buffed off really easy. It leaves a really slick surface, almost like a good carnuba wax.

Leaving it looking like this.










This is the beading. I have to say the hydrophobicity is pretty impressive for a spray sealant






A few phots of the car in general.

































My own impressions, is that it is a really good product to use, and I only used about 40ml of product, and that was probably a bit too much. The test will be to see how long it protects the panel for.

I actually like waxing the car, so for me it is just another tool in the arsenal of detailing products.

It looks like I might be the first person on here to use it, so ask any questions and I will try to answer them.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The video link doesn't work for me buddy.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> The video link doesn't work for me buddy.


Thanks mate, I'll try again. Never uploaded one before.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> The video link doesn't work for me buddy.


Should work now mate.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive just watched this video before viewing your post






It looks a good product.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice little review. The product gets great reviews in US and it seems a really good sealant.

Be sure to update us on durability will ya?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

samm said:


> Should work now mate.


That's better pal, thank you. Looking good.

Let's see how it fairs with durability.


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

cheers and great review / input !!

I've just applied in2detailing ceramic wax and looking for a god QD spray to compliment it. Could this be used a a QD spray to top up the wax ?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I ask where you purchased it from please?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Can I ask where you purchased it from please?


Direct from Hydrosilex mate.


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

How's it lasting?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Justbaldchris said:


> How's it lasting?


Really well mate. It still feels really slick.

This was the beading during the rain yesterday.


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

samm said:


> Really well mate. It still feels really slick.
> 
> This was the beading during the rain yesterday.


Thank god for that as I have a bottle here,just waiting for suitable weather!!!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’m surprised after all the hype Pan the organiser still put reload over this. 

Nice review and thanks for taking the time out to do it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hydrosilex doesn’t feature in Pan’s detailing products of the year (2018) though. 

Sounds like it could have been a paid for
promotion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

There's only so much notice anyone can take of Pan the Organiser!


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

cleslie said:


> There's only so much notice anyone can take of Pan the Organiser!


:lol:


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Hi,

I notice you used Gyeon prep to wipe down the panel before applying. 

Can I assume you have used Gyeon products Wt coat / can coat ??

if so how do they compare this ?

cheers


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

yulser said:


> :lol:


Yeah, after his tyre dressing test, I wasn't impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

tosh said:


> Hydrosilex doesn't feature in Pan's detailing products of the year (2018) though.
> 
> Sounds like it could have been a paid for
> promotion.
> ...


Didn't it come 3rd in the silica spray sealant category?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

yulser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I notice you used Gyeon prep to wipe down the panel before applying.
> 
> ...


My Wife's car has Cancoat on it, and it is not as slick as Hydrosilex in my opinion.

You still get great beading though.


----------

